# We was so poor growing up that...



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

We couldn't afford a dog, so me and my brother would take turns barking at cars pulling up our driveway. 
We was so poor that sometimes we couldn't afford no supper. Mama would sit us all down at the table and read us some recipes. My little brother was hard of hearing and dang near starved.

.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

when we were kids my mom told us that bologna was steak, well years later I had a tough go of it telling my two boys that it was steak.....just didn't fly


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not saying we were poor, but there's many a time my mother would send me two miles up the road with a button to ask a neighbor if she'd sew a shirt on it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

cement569 said:


> when we were kids my mom told us that bologna was steak, well years later I had a tough go of it telling my two boys that it was steak.....just didn't fly


Tube steak?


fish_fear_me said:


> I'm not saying we were poor, but there's many a time my mother would send me two miles up the road with a button to ask a neighbor if she'd sew a shirt on it.


I just about lost it!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

We was so poor...I was in my early 20's before I knew that a big pot of chicken 'noodle' soup was supposed to have more than one noodle in it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

cement569 said:


> when we were kids my mom told us that bologna was steak, well years later I had a tough go of it telling my two boys that it was steak.....just didn't fly





Lazy 8 said:


> Tube steak?


Nope...West Virginia round.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

we were so poor we had to save up just to be broke


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> We was so poor...I was in my early 20's before I knew that a big pot of chicken 'noodle' soup was supposed to have more than one noodle in it.


HA!
This is for real, I never knew people put syrup on french toast for years. We just put salt and pepper on it. Eggs? Toast? Salt? Pepper?


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

We were so broke that none of us kids could pay attention.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Honest- we were so poor we rode bikes with flat tires.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I tell you what. Growing up poor sure helps later in life. I can fix just about anything. I'll eat anything. And I can have a good time no matter where I'm at.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

When I was a kid when my Dad, a deep shaft coal miner, came home from work he almost always saved half a sanwich for me. If I asked what it was he always said "It's a coal miner's steak sandwich"....bologna, and I loved em cause he saved it for me....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

We were so poor that I seen a cockroach pull a switchblade on a rat over a piece of cheese.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

ya13ya03 said:


> I tell you what. Growing up poor sure helps later in life. I can fix just about anything. I'll eat anything. And I can have a good time no matter where I'm at.


You nailed it !!! I knew kids worse off than me, but we learned to fix stuff and, if it was put on our plate, by GOD we ate it.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

We were so poor I can’t even tell you what I used to have to do to the dog to feed the cat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

T-180 said:


> You nailed it !!! I knew kids worse off than me, but we learned to fix stuff and, if it was put on our plate, by GOD we ate it.


AMEN BROTHER!
It's amazing how much I still like brown beans and cornbread to this day.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I did not grow up poor!But my dad made us work hard for him and after we got older we had to work for the stuff we Wanted.. I have been working my life away ever since


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

We didnt heat the house in the winter. Stayed 55-65.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

hailtothethief said:


> We didnt heat the house in the winter. Stayed 55-65.


i don't know the reason why it was cold but we lived in an old farm house and mom would yell up the stairs in the morning and we would run down the stairs and dress in front of the open stove. there was frost on the old time linoleum in our bedroom and you had to tread carefully in fear of slipping. thankfully we had 3 or 4 quilts on our bed and my brother was really warm and didn't mind snuggling.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

It was warm in the house for thanksgiving and christmas cooking the turkey and ham all day in the oven. You also didnt leave a light on or you were getting punched.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I tell you what hard times was. Back in 1945 times was so tough I seen a rat sittin on a garbage can chewing on a onion skin cryin his eyes out tough times tell ya


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Lazy 8 said:


> We couldn't afford a dog, so me and my brother would take turns barking at cars pulling up our driveway.
> We was so poor that sometimes we couldn't afford no supper. Mama would sit us all down at the table and read us some recipes. My little brother was hard of hearing and dang near starved.
> 
> .


Well, to be honest with ya. If you were that poor , you are currently 80 years old , family worked coal mines in eastern Kentucky and your Irish decent, working for da man.

I remember spam and velveeta cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

We were so hard up we picked up used cigarette butts so we had chewing tobacco. We stole the most wanted posters from the post office so we had tp to use.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

All Thumbs said:


> i don't know the reason why it was cold but we lived in an old farm house and mom would yell up the stairs in the morning and we would run down the stairs and dress in front of the open stove. there was frost on the old time linoleum in our bedroom and you had to tread carefully in fear of slipping. thankfully we had 3 or 4 quilts on our bed and my brother was really warm and didn't mind snuggling.


Hugh?.....


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> When I was a kid when my Dad, a deep shaft coal miner, came home from work he almost always saved half a sanwich for me. If I asked what it was he always said "It's a coal miner's steak sandwich"....bologna, and I loved em cause he saved it for me....


That one brings back some memories for me... I am a retired Coal Miner, and I would always saved a cake or something in my bucket for my kids. They always looked to see what I had for them... After they grew up and left home, I would save a sandwich for my old outside dog.. She would always meet me in the drive way at 2:00 AM to get her treat... I think that was kind of a tradition among miners, My dad did it for my sister, brother and myself..


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

We were so poor that the ducks threw bread at us.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

When one of my friends said they had to poop, I thought they were bragging.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Nauti cat said:


> I tell you what hard times was. Back in 1945 times was so tough I seen a rat sittin on a garbage can chewing on a onion skin cryin his eyes out tough times tell ya


Are you any relation to Rodney Dangerfield?


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I had never ben to a grocery store till I was 16 yo. True


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

FSHNERIE said:


> Well, to be honest with ya. If you were that poor , you are currently 80 years old , family worked coal mines in eastern Kentucky and your Irish decent, working for da man.
> 
> I remember spam and velveeta cheese sandwiches.


Close, but no lump of coal. I was born in southern WV. We was so far up the hollar they had to pipe the sunshine in. Well...ok...maybe they didn't have to pipe the sunshine in but the first part of that was 100% correct. We had a wood fired cook stove and an outhouse. 
I wouldn't trade a second of that for all the tea in China.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bruce said:


> I had never ben to a grocery store till I was 16 yo. True


Whaaaaa?
How you doing brother?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Slatebar said:


> That one brings back some memories for me... I am a retired Coal Miner, and I would always saved a cake or something in my bucket for my kids. They always looked to see what I had for them... After they grew up and left home, I would save a sandwich for my old outside dog.. She would always meet me in the drive way at 2:00 AM to get her treat... I think that was kind of a tradition among miners, My dad did it for my sister, brother and myself..


How many of these have you ever had?
https://www.google.com/amp/s/wvtourism.com/state-food-pepperoni-roll/amp/


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Close, but no lump of coal. I was born in southern WV. We was so far up the hollar they had to pipe the sunshine in. Well...ok...maybe they didn't have to pipe the sunshine in but the first part of that was 100% correct. We had a wood fired cook stove and an outhouse.
> I wouldn't trade a second of that for all the tea in China.


Some people are so poor that money is all they have.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

All Thumbs said:


> i don't know the reason why it was cold but we lived in an old farm house and mom would yell up the stairs in the morning and we would run down the stairs and dress in front of the open stove. there was frost on the old time linoleum in our bedroom and you had to tread carefully in fear of slipping. thankfully we had 3 or 4 quilts on our bed and my brother was really warm and didn't mind snuggling.


I remember living in at least 1 house with a coal furnace. We had a coal house and a coal chute that you shoveled the coal in to get it in the cellar. There was one vent in the center of the house. We would put our pants on that vent to warm them up before we went to school. One time I left my lighter colored courteroys on too long and they had black, grillmark's on them from the soot. Mom like to skin me alive.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I was so poor growing up,if I wasn't born a boy i'd have nothing to play with........


----------



## lakebilly440 (Apr 12, 2016)

snagless-1 said:


> I was so poor growing up,if I wasn't born a boy i'd have nothing to play with........


you win


----------



## Killbuckian (Feb 16, 2020)

I spent my summers, (70's), with my cousin deep in Athens county. 3 room house. Outhouse, milk goats every morning, gather eggs. The only drinking/cooking water was down the hill out of an old hand dug, stone lined, well. Ate lots of deer and rabbits.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

We were so poor, dad had a match burnin in an ashtray one morning so I blew it out. He come in the house screaming about who turned off the heat.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

FSHNERIE said:


> Well, to be honest with ya. If you were that poor , you are currently 80 years old , family worked coal mines in eastern Kentucky and your Irish decent, working for da man.
> 
> I remember spam and velveeta cheese sandwiches.


Eastern KY and Irish decent, isn’t that the truth. First off no way am I making fun of the Irish as you don’t get more Irish than “Brian Cassidy”. I asked an old Irish catholic priest about 25 years ago as to why so many Irish there. He said they were basically persecuted, racially discriminated against big time when they would come to the country after the potato famine. That most would relocate to those deep hollars in the Appalachians to be left alone. Talk about poor. My grand parents from eastern Ky had no jobs, had a few hogs and grew what little they had and it seemed he was always chopping wood when wasn’t providing in other ways. They had this huge pot belly stove wood and coal in a room in the center of the house and that thing would glow red from getting so hot. And those bedrooms would be ice cold but you always had 2 or 3 of those heavy homemade quilts on ya. You know maybe it wasn’t poor. It was just that they didn’t have much. But I always loved going there.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I was so poor, i went to McDonalds on Monday and put my french fries in lay away, to pick them up Sunday.
The thing about the pepperoni in one hand and homemade bread in the other, is 100% true.
One could have found me that way just about any day of the week. That pepperoni was about a 1000 times better than todays.
I do remeber the coal furnace. My son lives in that old house now, and that old cast iron coal chute door is still there.


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

ress said:


> Honest- we were so poor we rode bikes with flat tires.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


you had tires? wow


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Can relate to many of these stories. Dad came from a large family , I can remember raiding grandads lunch box when he came home from the mines. Can also remember enough quilts in the winter you just barely turn over in bed. Can remember them hanging milk in the well to keep it cool before they got electric. Remember well all of us getting in the horse drawn wagon to go to church. I think we were blessed to grow up in times when you had to fix things that broke. Sure filled a lot of minds with common sense which is not so common anymore.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

we was so poor I had to work my way through college


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

We thought Tang was what the rich folks drank.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

My Mom tied string to a piece of bacon so you wouldn't sallow it and next in line got a taste also


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Nobody brought up standing in line for the blocks of government cheese.....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You old timers should appreciate this. This is the full movie "Tobacco Road" on YouTube. It's a very dark, odd, yet hilarious movie made in 1941 about a desperate family of tobacco farmers on the verge of going to the poor farm. It takes a certain individual to agree, but it's an absolute classic and one that needs to be watched more than once to really appreciate. Dude Boy is a trip. LOL!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I grew up so poor that our neighbors would feed us pinto's by shooting them through a straw.

all kidding aside we were so poor mom raised 7 of us kids in a little 4 room house with cracks in the floor so big my oldest brother started to get out of bed and a big copperhead was laying beside the bed. we only had coal part of the time and cut wood when we didnt have coal. always had a huge garden and canned most of our food. pinto's and fried taters and cornbread was out staple food. but it taught me to get by after I got older. we was always a happy family thankful for what we did have.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Eastern KY and Irish decent, isn’t that the truth. First off no way am I making fun of the Irish as you don’t get more Irish than “Brian Cassidy”. I asked an old Irish catholic priest about 25 years ago as to why so many Irish there. He said they were basically persecuted, racially discriminated against big time when they would come to the country after the potato famine. That most would relocate to those deep hollars in the Appalachians to be left alone. Talk about poor. My grand parents from eastern Ky had no jobs, had a few hogs and grew what little they had and it seemed he was always chopping wood when wasn’t providing in other ways. They had this huge pot belly stove wood and coal in a room in the center of the house and that thing would glow red from getting so hot. And those bedrooms would be ice cold but you always had 2 or 3 of those heavy homemade quilts on ya. You know maybe it wasn’t poor. It was just that they didn’t have much. But I always loved going there.


I have a very heavy virgin wool blanket that my Dad used as a kid. It's like one of those weighted blankets they have today. I also have a few hand-sewn quilts. Dad told me they never had Turkey at Thanksgiving. That was when they'd slaughter the hog(s) He said they would either smoke or salt cure the hogs. They had pork ribs for their Thanksgiving meal because they couldn't cure those.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone remember corn shuck beds in summer and feather beds in the winter ?? Guess that would be what one would call a poor mans mattress of the day.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I was so poor growing up most of the time I ate wish sandwiches......2 slices of bread and wish I had something to go with it.Grew up poor but didn't know it, always had fun and enjoyed the simple pleasures of life.I feel sorry these kids today they have everything and want everything.I still remember my red wagon and bamboo pole.....came along way,good memories ,enjoy life.I work with a lot of young people and there so into computers and phones and you can't blame them.When they hear my stories they listen and can't imagine,and they stress so easily.I always tell them enjoy life ,50 years from now we'll be nothing but a tomb stone...and walk away.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

We were soooo poor that one Christmas morning dad cut holes in my pockets so I’d have something to play with.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I was so poor that I had to drive my self to work 

I’m still so poor that I still have to work


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

FlyFishRich said:


> Nobody brought up standing in line for the blocks of government cheese.....


I ate my share of the cheese but got powdered milk and on special times we got the best canned pork. grandma would make milk then add a quart of buttermilk and let it set then we would rock the jars churning the mixture into a gallon of buttermilk.

we was so poor we had to walk 3 miles to and from school, up hill both ways. thats almost true when we walked to school, lol.

how many of you remember tater and plain gravy biscuits for lunch at school? they was my favorite sandwich for lunch.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

We weren't all that poor; I just never had any friends. When I was little my mom would tie a bone around my neck just so the dog would play with me.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> I have a very heavy virgin wool blanket that my Dad used as a kid. It's like one of those weighted blankets they have today. I also have a few hand-sewn quilts. Dad told me they never had Turkey at Thanksgiving. That was when they'd slaughter the hog(s) He said they would either smoke or salt cure the hogs. They had pork ribs for their Thanksgiving meal because they couldn't cure those.


Didn't know, I was never old enough at the time to be the one who got the "honors" of putting the hog down, first with a pistolee and then, get in there and cut the jugular (fun times). In the morning no one needed an alarm clock, you could judge the time by when gramps would get up to load and start the coal stove, when that last "800lb blanket" got peeled off it was time to get up. Poor? Yup. But no better eating anywhere in the world quit like granmas bacon n eggs with homemade bread & butter. Although I never could do the room temp cow milk … nope... not that poor


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I was so poor growing up we slept 7 to a bed when were kids and 2 were bed wetters.3 of us were gold medal swimmers.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

so poor as a kid they took a metal ring about 10" in dia. off the hub of a worn out wagon wheel, a P A can and flatten it and bend into a u Shape, nail it to a stick. and you pushed the ring with the P A can on a stick. Bet there was some that had 100,000 miles on them. What a way to entertain a kid

For those not old enough to remember P A can was a can that tobacco came in back in the roll your own days .


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Some kids went barefoot all summer until time to go to school.
I got my brothers hand me down clothes and shoes until I got bigger than him. 
Growing up, Dad gave me and my brother our haircuts. I always thought he was the lucky one cause he got a flat-top and I always got a GI.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Always got the butch! Later on started to get the pineapple.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Try those hand me downs the third time around. Two older brothers. Even feed sack shirts.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

My Grandma made pillow cases from old flour sacks from there bakery shop


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

We were so poor I had to sneak up on a rat to get a piece of cheese.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

We were so poor UNICEF Helicopters would drop care packages in the back yard.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

We were so poor that we would stand outside of KFC to lick other people’s fingers.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

So poor.... had a can-o- pee under my bed


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bruce said:


> Try those hand me downs the third time around. Two older brothers. Even feed sack shirts.


Dang! You doing ok brother?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> We were so poor that we would stand outside of KFC to lick other people’s fingers.


HA! I almost spit my popcorn out on this one.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My sister's Barbie doll was a corn cob but Gramaw ate it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> My sister's Barbie doll was a corn cob but Gramaw ate it.


We's so poor we used corncob 'stead of TP.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> We's so poor we used corncob 'stead of TP.


So you put the corn back on the cob?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

bobk said:


> So you put the corn back on the cob?


Ewwwwwww!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

bobk said:


> So you put the corn back on the cob?


That’s just disgusting Bob...


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Ate crackers for lunch and drank water for supper to swell the crackers..


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

We ate lard sandwiches when we had bread. One slice of bread with pure lard out of the can spread on it and a wee bit of sugar.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> That’s just disgusting Bob...


Too much?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

these are true. we were so poor we took an old bicycle rim took a piece of heavy wire and bent it in a u shape and rolled the wheel with it for a toy. took a metal lid put a nail through the center nailed it to a tree for our car. used sears catalog for toilet paper. it wasnt bad except in cold weather. then in the out house it was cold on the old rear end on those cold winter nights. now that was real John wayne paper. tough as nails and didn't take crap off anybody. I wonder how the females made out? I had never thought about what they went through before.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

seriously... my dad went through the depression with 11 other siblings. He had lard, bread (as mentioned above) and syrup. When he was 70 years old he still loved toast, butter and dark Karo syrup. Not the same as lard I know but guess it kind of reminded him how far he'd come moving here to Ohio from the coal mines of Pa. He was from the "greatest generation" and I saw him do things you rarely see today such as digging up his own front yard septic system, by hand, when it backed up one time. Guess that was nothing when compared to the hard labor growing up working coal mines.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

EnonEye said:


> seriously... my dad went through the depression with 11 other siblings. He had lard, bread (as mentioned above) and syrup. When he was 70 years old he still loved toast, butter and dark Karo syrup. Not the same as lard I know but guess it kind of reminded him how far he'd come moving here to Ohio from the coal mines of Pa. He was from the "greatest generation" and I saw him do things you rarely see today such as digging up his own front yard septic system, by hand, when it backed up one time. Guess that was nothing when compared to the hard labor growing up working coal mines.


I grew up eating hot brown Karo Syrup and butter with hot cathead biscuits. Still love them for breakfast. Same with hot Molasses and butter... Sherman51, I have probably pit a thousand miles on a bicycle rim with a straight stick when I was a kid. Was fun back in those days. Same with rolling an old car tire.. Was also fun tearing a cardboard box apart and sliding sown an old slate dump.. Good innocent days.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm still so poor I have to make home fries and eggs if having steak and want a filling dinner, that red stuff on the steak is not ketchup, it's a Hollandaise sauce


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

we were poor , so my buddy and i would put on some funny hats and shirts and roam around the movie studios lookin for the lunch tables... was easy to sneak in hahahah


----------



## Tankgod3 (Apr 24, 2016)

We were so poor we had to eat cereal with a fork to save the milk for the next meal. So sometimes the mac and cheese tasted like fruit loops.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Tankgod3 said:


> We were so poor we had to eat cereal with a fork to save the milk for the next meal. So sometimes the mac and cheese tasted like fruit loops.


I had beans and cornbread tonight for supper. Still luv it to this day. All my clothes were hand me downs from my brother, and at xmas 1 year I got 1 gift and I was the happiest boy in the world because it was what I wanted. Started delivering newspapers and cutting grass to make my own money at 10 and never looked back.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i'm still so poor I eat tube steak often. I'm so poor I still eat pinto beans, corn bread, and mustard greens. had it for supper the last 2 nights.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I grew up so poor I remember one time finding a stale heel off of a loaf of bread in the back of the cabinet, thinking I hit the jackpot. Started working after school jobs at 13. Busted my tail all my life and very thankful for all I have now.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I’m so poor...... Just kidding


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

1basshunter said:


> I’m so poor...... Just kidding


come on Rob. Your not poor. You still have some of my lures..


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

snuff1 said:


> come on Rob. Your not poor. You still have some of my lures..


And I’ll get more of them this year


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I ate rice beans and eggs for a year. I actually liked it. I read about infamous dictator pol pot rice and beans diet for his people. To see how much i could take i tried it out. Rice and beans sucked. Made it a couple weeks, but adding eggs made it a staple. I lost a ton of weight and was able to get stronger. I went 2 to 1 rice to beans and i ate 8 eggs a day.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Since im new here i will head the warning.....Dont want to hear from the heavyset girls.

Thanks

see below


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

^^^^ Ruh Ro... the ole heavyset girl might be warming up on stage on that one.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Eastern KY and Irish decent, isn’t that the truth. First off no way am I making fun of the Irish as you don’t get more Irish than “Brian Cassidy”. I asked an old Irish catholic priest about 25 years ago as to why so many Irish there. He said they were basically persecuted, racially discriminated against big time when they would come to the country after the potato famine. That most would relocate to those deep hollars in the Appalachians to be left alone. Talk about poor. My grand parents from eastern Ky had no jobs, had a few hogs and grew what little they had and it seemed he was always chopping wood when wasn’t providing in other ways. They had this huge pot belly stove wood and coal in a room in the center of the house and that thing would glow red from getting so hot. And those bedrooms would be ice cold but you always had 2 or 3 of those heavy homemade quilts on ya. You know maybe it wasn’t poor. It was just that they didn’t have much. But I always loved going there.


You know what I'm talking about. 

People back then really did not know how poor they were.

They were just happy to be living in the United States. 

End of conversation.


----------

